# Gary Gygax health update



## EricNoah (Apr 12, 2004)

As some of you may (or may not) know, Gary dropped me a line a couple of weeks ago indicating that he was not well and that we shouldn't be alarmed if he stopped posting here for a while.  

I am happy to report that I got another message from Gary today and it sounds like he's doing much better.  He's given permission to pass along the following:



> Dear Family, Friends & Fellow Gamers,
> 
> Thank you all for your emails and prayers! The Spirit of Jehovah God and Hand of Our Lord Jesus Christ have been active on my behalf. The gift of creative writing comes from Heaven, and it seems that there is still some work I can do here. Please keep on remembering me when you pray, as I can use all the help I can get.
> 
> ...




I think I speak for everyone here at EN World in wishing Col Pladoh a speedy recovery.  We're all thinking of you!


----------



## LGodamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck Col.,

I wish you the best of health and that you be blessed with a long life.....you have contributed much to the world and I'm sure you have much more to give.


----------



## isidorus (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Luck Gary, 

I wish you the best of health.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes, Mr. Gygax. And thanks for letting Eric pass the news along.


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for passing that along, Eric.

To Gary:  Glad to hear that you've come through everything O.K.!


----------



## dsfriii (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes please pass on the all of our wishes of wellness to the esteemed sage.



> Oh yes, I forgot to mention that as did Larry Elmore, I too suffer from sleep apnea, so soon I’ll have to go and have a sleep study done, get the machine to treat that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2004)

Best regards to Gary in this time of ill health.  Hopefully he'll have a full recovery and be able to have the strength of will to make the life alterations he needs to improve his health.


----------



## jgsugden (Apr 12, 2004)

We're glad to hear you're doing better, Gary. My father went through a similar ordeal last year. He has since lost a lot of weight and has found that the quality of his life has drastically improved. He didn't realize what he was missing until he got it back. I hope you find similar wonderful silver linings over the next few motnhs and years.


----------



## davewoodrum (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well Gary... and hope you do well with kicking the smoking habit!
(From someone who likes nicotine...and beer... a *little* too much)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes from me as well. Glad to hear about the success in recovery.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Talath (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes to you Gary, it is to soon for the father of gaming to go and meet the maker


----------



## Henry (Apr 12, 2004)

Dear Gary,

Whether you see this or not, I wish you the best of care and pray for a speedy recovery for you.

Sincerely,

Henry Link


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 12, 2004)

Eric, thanks for the heads up.

Gary, get well soon.


----------



## BSF (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary, 
Take care of yourself!  You have passed me much joy in my life since I found D&D 23+ years ago.  It's kind of embarassing that I didn't realize we shared the same birthday until last year.  I'll toast you a glass of wine on our mutual birthday.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2004)

From one gamer to another, here's wishing the good Col_Pladoh a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary- Best wishes, I'll keep you in my thoughts for a speedy recovery! 

 Rich


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 12, 2004)

dsfriii said:
			
		

> Yes please pass on the all of our wishes of wellness to the esteemed sage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 12, 2004)

Somebody send that man a scroll of _cure serious wounds_! Or would that be _remove disease_?

Seriously, sorry to hear about the stroke, but happy to hear about the recovery! Best of health and luck to you, sir!

   -The Gneech


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck kicking the smokes Gary!

 We all have your back. I am sure you will do well.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck and good health to you, Mr. Gygax. Nice to know your doing better, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary,

I know I have pestered you in the past to stop smoking, but believe me it was for your own good. 

I will continue to pray for your better health,

David T...diaglo

edit: an informed public is a healthier one...visit the website.. www.cdc.gov  use the search function... http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00055888.htm


----------



## Mercule (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes, good sir.

Next time you want to add something like drinking to your hobbies, though, those of us who have had much added to our lives by your work would really appreciate it if you went about it a bit differently. 

Regards,
Jeremy Burkett


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have no doubt you'll be back breakdancing in no time!   

All the best...


----------



## cildarith (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary.


----------



## Dahak (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Gary. I'm sure with family and friends to look out for you, you'll do just fine.


----------



## francisca (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck Gary!  Kicking the habit is tough, it takes a stubborn, cantankerous person to do so.  Mmmmm....maybe it will be easier than you know!    

Just kidding Gary!  On behalf of my D&D group, we wish you a full and speedy recovery.  We'll tip a glass to you tonight before we begin.

--Rich


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 12, 2004)

Do get well and best wishes.  

John Semlak


----------



## tzor (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck Gary!
Take care Gary!
(_And of course it goes without saying ... our prayers are with you._)


----------



## Krellic (Apr 12, 2004)

Best Wishes Gary!

I trust that this episode has proved merely a warning and that you have many years of gaming ahead of you.

My sig says it all...


----------



## Treebore (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes! Get well, quit smoking, lose the weight! Get healthy. You have a lot left to do, the very least of which is gaming related. You may get lucky and find your Apnea is weight related, once you lose enough weight you may not need the machine.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 12, 2004)

*just given up smoking*

Hi Gary,

Get well soon!

My girlfriend and I (both 40 a day smokers) gave up smoking 2 days and 7 hours ago. We are using Nicotinell patches -- so far, so good. 

Best Wishes


Richard


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2004)

A family member of mine also had a mild stroke last year - two of them, actually - and he's fully back up to speed. Best thoughts and wishes from those of us up in Boston!


----------



## Awakened (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary, best wishes!


----------



## Old One (Apr 12, 2004)

*Best wishes for a speedy recovery...*

Gary,

Get well and stay well...we want to see you around for a good long time !

~ Old One


----------



## Emiricol (Apr 12, 2004)

It sounds like your stroke was more along the lines of a warning shot.  An alarm to let you know "this way be dragons".

 Best of luck, Col.  I'll send a prayer or three your way   I' hope it goes well for you, Sir.


----------



## sluggo the sleazebag (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary,

May your recovery be speedy, your diet healthy, and your outlook optimistic. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Sincerely, Sluggo


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes, Gary, and I hope you're feeling better already!


----------



## Hardhead (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck, Gary.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to hear it wasn't anything too serious and that you're in a position to improve your heath. I still want to meet you in person one of these days.

Take care of yourself and God bless,

joe b.


----------



## Erekose (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary! Glad to hear that you're on the road to recovery!


----------



## dhamon66 (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad you're feeling better, Col.

Having just started using the CPAP machine for my sleep apnea I can tell you it takes a while getting used to, but it's worth the initial discomfort. Didn't know that sleep apnea can help increase high blood pressure so good luck with the CPAP machine.

Oh and if you feel like Frankenstein's monster during the sleep study (due to all the electrodes they glue to your head, chest and legs), just go with it and imagine all the little gamers you could crush if you really were the monster.   

We're all very glad you're still with us, Gary.


----------



## Prof.Dogg (Apr 12, 2004)

*Best wishes & prayers...*

Here's to ya, Gary!  May God & His Son watch over you & protect you & yours.  Know you walk with our prayers for recovery & full health.

-- Rich


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 12, 2004)

As a Neurologist finishing up my training in a Sleep Medicine Fellowship, I am glad to hear you are feeling better and wish you well in your upcoming battles. While recovering from even a small stroke can take enormous amounts of physical, mental & emotional effort, it often seems easier than trying to change your habits & lifestyle to prevent another stroke from occuring.

Thankfully it sounds like you have a lot of personal strength and good support from both family and friends.

All the best to you.

DrSpunj


----------



## shoplifter (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes Gary. You've given so many of us so much over the years, and I hope you have many more healthy ones to come. May you make all of your saving throws handily!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 12, 2004)

Ditto everyone else, there are many stories left untold...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes Gary from both of us,

Guillaume and Julie


----------



## Abdomens (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes from me.

Hope you get well.
                               -Bo


----------



## Zander (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary,

Really sorry to hear that you've been unwell   but very pleased that you seem to be on the road to recovery.   

All the best for a speedy and total comeback. 

Or to borrow the lyrics from my favourite song in the FotR movie: 

_May an evening star shine down upon you_. 


Thinking of you  ,

Zander
London, UK


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary!  Sending good thoughts your way in the hopes they may help...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and good luck as you try to kick your smoking habit.


----------



## Gilwen (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well soon and stick to what the doc's tell you  
I thave sleep apena and have a machine too...don't worry after a  bit of using it you won't even notice that it is there, it really does make a difference!

Gilwen


----------



## KB9JMQ (Apr 12, 2004)

Best Wishes and Get Well Soon Gary.


----------



## Ronceval (Apr 12, 2004)

Changing lifestyle is never easy. . . well I suppose drinking a little extra wine every day actually isn't so bad. 

It is great to be communicating with you personally. You and your work are responsible for an AMAZING amount of FUN, which I've been having for 26 years now!

Best wishes from everyone at Living Imagination. We're very happy to hear about your strong prognosis. Stay healthy.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that it was only a "mild" stroke. I'm doubly glad to hear that you are recovering well and getting the sleep apnea taken care of. 

 Get well Gary, I don't think we are ready to say goodbye yet.


----------



## Dr. Talos (Apr 12, 2004)

Best Wishes to a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Belen (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary, please get well.  Take all the nap time you need and deserve!


----------



## Selvarin (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck to Gary and his goal of a complete recovery. Also, may the C&C project he's involved with manage to get completed on-time. (Considering I just got a practically new copy of the 1e AD&D Player's Handbook in the mail, can't help but wish him well with anything that has an old-school game feel.)


----------



## Scarbonac (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn. I didn't think that deities could _get_ strokes.   


Get well ASAP, O Lord.


----------



## Gutboy Barrelhouse (Apr 12, 2004)

A speedy recovery, Colonel.
My prayers and best wishes.

*doffs helmet, bows low*


----------



## Bendris Noulg (Apr 12, 2004)

It will be a sad day indeed when the need to keep a thesaurus on hand to read EGG's latest release is no longer a part of my life.

Take care, good sir.


----------



## herald (Apr 12, 2004)

Get well Gary.


----------



## Brother Ezra (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary, I'll continue to pray for your improved health, and hope that you will continue to bless us with your creativity and imagination for many years to come.  Dungeons and Dragons has brought a great amount of fun and enjoyment into my life, and was probably more influential in my life than I realize.  
Good luck with quitting the smoking.  It was hard, but I did it about 18 months ago and haven't gone back since.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck on a speedy recovery, Gary.  And ask the doc if you can swap in a Bombay Saphire Martini instead of the glasses of wine once in a while.


----------



## Brix (Apr 12, 2004)

*Best wishes*

Best wishes from germany, Gary


----------



## Wycen (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary, glad to hear about your support network, (one I suspect is larger than any may expect), and they should speed your recovery along.  

Best wishes!


----------



## Col_Pladoh (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks My Fellows!

Prayers and good wishes count a lot

A brief response to all of you:

The high blood pressure is likely the worst threat, and that's mainly from overweight surely. It is a double whammy to have to quit eating well and stop smoking at the same time. I am tapering off cigarettes, as I don't want to shock my system after 50 years of nicotine. Cutting out salt and fats isn't all that difficult for me, but making that pay in terms of weight loss is going to be hard indeed. Gin isn't forbidden, but the calories...

Anyway, I am working a bit now, and I expect to get back to productive creative time of an aveage of 30 hours a week soon--so much to write so little timel) While I have a lot of material on hand, the Castle Zagyg project needs to be designed and carefully crafted, so I can't consider cashing in my chips for a couple of years plus anyway 

In all probability I will be plenty well enough to make the MILWAUKEE GAMEFEST. If you attend, please make a point of looking me up. I have a table in the exhibit hall, so that's a good place to find me...or son Alex.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary, 

You're like a father to us all. Where would we be without you?

I wish you the best and hope you get well soon.

I'm sure you'll be good as new by Gencon so you could come hang out with all your old friends.

May the force be with you.


----------



## nopantsyet (Apr 12, 2004)

God bless you, Gary.  I'm glad to hear the outlook is positive and I hope the recovery and lifestyle changes come easily.  Of course, like most people here, I don't actually know you, but your work has been a big part of my life for the past 22 years.  So I raise my own glass to you for good health and long life.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations on making your save Gary!  Continue to be well, and good luck with all the changes.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 12, 2004)

Col_Pladoh said:
			
		

> The high blood pressure is likely the worst threat, and that's mainly from overweight surely. It is a double whammy to have to quit eating well and stop smoking at the same time. I am tapering off cigarettes, as I don't want to shock my system after 50 years of nicotine. Cutting out salt and fats isn't all that difficult for me, but making that pay in terms of weight loss is going to be hard indeed. Gin isn't forbidden, but the calories...



Could be worse. They could have told you you needed to give up gaming.  

I hesitate to think what you would have told them had they dared utter such nonsense!

I'm glad you're on the road to recovery. A stroke is never a small matter, and to be quite frank, I'm glad you're still with us. 

The world needs as many bad-pun-appreciators as it can get.

Good luck giving up your vices!


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 12, 2004)

From everyone at Dragonlance.com, I want to wish Mr. Gygax the best of luck and the best of health.

My dad had a mild stroke several years back.  After some diligence on his part, especially with diet, he's done very well, and not had another since.

My wife has sleep apnea.  She got a c-pap (sp?) machine, and that's done wonders for her.

Above all, keep smiling!


----------



## CrusaderX (Apr 12, 2004)

My prayers and best wishes go out to Gary and his family.


----------



## Zudrak (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary,

I pray that you have a speedy recovery and that the Spirit of God and Hand of Jesus continue to "mend" you -- inside and out.

Thank you for your wonderful "gifts" to the world over the last 30+ years.  I especially thank you for taking the time to email back and forth with me last year regarding editing and writing in the gaming industry.  I sent an email to Mr. Clark since I no longer have your email.

Take care, get some rest, and recharge your batteries.  God bless you.

Respectfully yours in Him,
Michael Gross
Isaiah 53:1-12


----------



## The Cyber Samurai (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary,

Thanks for all the years of gaming enjoyment, and many more to come!  From one (former) Wisconsinite to another, it is probably the weather!  

I will pray for your quick recovery and future good health.

We are grateful, O God, for the gift of life and for the healing powers that You have implanted within Your creatures.  Sustain Gary, our loved one, through these days of illness with the courage and fortitude he needs to endure weakness and pain.  Help us to find ways to show our love and concern for him, so that we may influence for good in his time of need.  And may all who suffer illness of body or mind know that You are with them, giving them strength of spirit as they struggle to recover.  May their afflictions soon be ended, and may they return in health to family and friends.

_Ba-ruch a-ta Adonai
ro-fei ha-cho-lim_

I praise You, O God, the Source of healing.

Respectfully,
Steven Martin, Captain, US Army


----------



## greymist (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Gary. 

 Quitting smoking and losing weight only require some willpower, and I am confident you have plenty! 

 Good luck. 

 Looking forward to many more years of great gaming material from you.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 12, 2004)

Get Well Soon, Ser Gygax.

 -- N


----------



## Henrix (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an old button that says, "May you always make your saving throw!", and that is what I hope for you. Thanks for inventing the hobby that has brightened my life for the last 25 years!


----------



## Ulrick (Apr 13, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary. 

If you don't my players will start blaming _me_ for their character deaths when I run them through the Tomb of Horrors.   

If all creativity comes from God and Heaven, then the Tomb of Horrors must be an example of God's Wrath to all arrogant and egotistical players out there...   

Ulrick


----------



## Green Knight (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, I damn near had a panic attack when I first heard that Gary had a stroke (Mild or not, it's still a stroke). Anyway, I don't do much praying, but I'll pray for you, Gary. Hope you get well.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 13, 2004)

I Just want to wish you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Fester (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes, Gary.  We all hope you're back up on your feet soon.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's also wishing the good Colonel a speedy recovery and best wishes, too, for kicking the smoking habit.


----------



## simen_88 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice saving throw, glad to hear you are better.
If you are trying to cut down on the fat, there are a billion great tasting vegetarian dishes out there you could try. Anyway, good luck healing, and may pelor shine his luck on a fellow deity.


----------



## Stone Angel (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes Col. Get better. Best wishes and Prayers from my abode.

The Seraph of Eart and Stone


----------



## Celtavian (Apr 13, 2004)

*Best Wishes*

Best Wishes Gary,

I hope you are able to recover and continue designing and writing for many more years. I've had years of great fun playing this game, and I've always respected and appreciated you for designing it. Once again, best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you are well on the mend Gary. All the best from me and mine


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Apr 13, 2004)

Get well soon, Gary. Best wishes from someone whose life your creations have enriched beyond measure!


----------



## Treebore (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey,

Could someone let Gary know if he needs a CPAP, and doesn't have insurance to cover it, I have one that I will trade him for signed gaming material. 

No, I am not going to give it to him! The blasted thing cost over $1200.00 back when I got it. Of course that was a jacked up medical supply company price, but it was all I could find at the time.

Anyway, anyone who can, please pass it on to him, thanks.


----------



## strabo (Apr 13, 2004)

Your'e the man! Get well soon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes from a long time fan, who would dearly miss your contributions to the community.


----------



## milotha (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes from a long time player.  Thanks for all the great times playing D&D.  Hang in there and get well.


----------



## Night Watchman (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary, I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better.  Remember that with God's help you can kick any habit. I hope that He will continue to bless you with many more years of life.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,
Get well soon. I hope the treatments go well.


----------



## Ember_Ion (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary-
  Get well soon. I am glad you made your save. 
Ember


----------



## D+1 (Apr 13, 2004)

God bless you Gary.  Get well soon.


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2004)

Get well soon, Poppa G!


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

My best wishes and prayers for your recovery.  Quitting smoking and losing weight will be a challenge, but it seems that you are getting tremendous support from your family -- as well as the gaming community.  I hope that you feel much better soon, and can resume posting, gaming, and writing soon.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

I'm so sorry to hear about your recent health problems. Take care of yourself! We still need you.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

I wanted to add my (virtual) voice to the chorus of good wishes.

But also I wanted to let you know about my own sleep apnea.  I was diagnosed about 3.5 years ago with it (the sleep study was annoying), and at quite a high rate.

I hired a machine, but whenever I put on the mask I would panic.  I think it had to do with not being able to breathe through my mouth with it on, but whatever the reason, I couldn't use the machine.

About two months after the diagnosis I tried something else.  I had hypno-therapy.  Now, I'm not a health nut, and definately not an alternative medicine nut, but I thought maybe the therapist could help me control my anxiety about the mask, and allow me to use the machine.

Instead, I stopped snoring.  My flatmate used to be able to hear me snore through two walls and about 4 metres.  Now he no longer does.  I stopped having the symptoms of sleep apnea - no longer tired all day, unable to think clearly, falling asleep after lunch (even at work - embarrasing!).

So, more than three years after the hypno-therapy it's still working.

The specialist laughed at me when I first said I was going to try hypno-therapy for the mask.  I haven't been back to see him since (and so I haven't had a test to measure whether I still have apneas), so I try to spread the word by talking to people and writing about it.

I'm not suggesting this will work for everyone.  I'm not suggesting you should avoid specialists.  Just keep an open mind, try a few things, and you should find something that will work for you.

I'm sure you know that losing weight will reduce the severity of the apnea.

Hope this helps, and best wishes,

Duncan Haldane
(oh, btw, I bought Futurama on DVD recently and just watched the episode you appeared in on the weekend - I'm sure you have fun making it!).


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary - Best wishes!  Keep on making those saving throws!  We are all aiding you - in 3E you get +2 for that, so you should be into the hundreds by now...


----------



## Vrylakos (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope you get well, Mr. Gygax. You made my hobby! Thanks and take care!


Vrylakos


----------



## Elocin (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery, you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ajanders (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr. Gygax, 
My belated thanks for many happy hours spent with graph paper.
I talked about with the party.
The next potion of Cure Disease we find has your name on it.
Be well.


----------



## Particle_Man (Apr 13, 2004)

Best Wishes Gary, and take it slow and steady with the recovery.  I want that Castle Zagyg adventure for Castles and Crusades, but I don't need it immediately.  

p.s.  Thanks again for explaining why 1st edition monks could not use flaming oil.


----------



## Trainz (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

I wasn't aware you were going through this, and it came as a shock to me. Quickly followed by the news you're doing well.

Damn... it's weird, but the concept of your potential demise was just never part of my life. This puts things in perspective.

I remember in 1985 back in college, when I joined this weird group called a "Dungeons & Dragons Club". I was of course smitten with awe by the concept (I mentioned way back on these boards how discovering D&D was to me akin to someone hearing music for the first time, a birth of sorts). I remember looking at the books in the club, with the words "Gary Gygax" written on the Player's Handbook, Dungeon Master's Guide, Monster Manual... I remember how intrigued I was at such a special and dynamic name.

Obviously, over the years I became more familiar with the name, but to me, it didn't represent a guy, but an entity that was the creator of something that has been a huge part of my life, weekly, for the past 19 years. Obviously, as I grew older, the man Gary Gygax slowly replaced the entity, but never totally, even to this day.  
To me, your existence is intrinsically bound to D&D, and D&D being something that will always be around, so, I guess, I felt you would be. The idea that this may not be is a very saddening concept to me. Should that pass, RPG's would never be the same to me, and I think I speak for all of us.

I am confident your adamantium spirit will push your body to many more years of creativity, enjoyment, and gaming, and as I type this sir, I am literally raising my glass to you !


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 13, 2004)

Hye, get better, we still need old school to teach these newbies how a real RPG is done, not to say that we still haven't seen our share of the great and mighty E Gary Gigax yet!

All the best wishes!

Cheers,

Nif.


----------



## ChainsawJoe (Apr 13, 2004)

*Me, too!*

Just wanted to chime in and add my best wishes for a speedy recovery.  Take care, get well, and game on!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Apr 13, 2004)

Best Wishes Gray and you'll be in my prayers.  Get well soon.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, that's a relief. We've already lost Alistair Cook and Sir Peter Ustinov; the world is running dangerously low on interesting old men. Best wishes, Mr Gygax.

_~Dirigible, Disrespectful Youth._


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2004)

Take care of yourself, Gary. You're the Man!

Cheers!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's to the good health of the Great Patriarch and Elder Statesman of Gaming himself,

Best Wishes, Gary.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Gary. I'm glad it was so minor (comparatively speaking) and that the prognosis is so good.

Best Wishes,
Alex


----------



## Ranes (Apr 13, 2004)

Dear Gary,

I wish you a full and speedy recovery.

This week, I'm seeing and running a game for some close friends, who I haven't seen for some time and with whom I haven't played D&D for many years. We will raise our goblets, in a toast to you and the game!


Sean


----------



## Master01 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Gary,

I'm glad you feel better, I want you know that I and my good friends here, in Italy, are all with you. And, about those two glasses of wine... I think a good Chianti is good.... 

All the best, Master


----------



## Beale Knight (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery Gary. I'm glad to hear you'll be up for gaming again soon!

Wes Yahola


----------



## Red Wyrmling (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope you get well soon Gary, if we could then the gaming community from Belgium would donate part of their life force and energy so you can continue your efforts to improve gaming for all eternity!


----------



## Finster (Apr 13, 2004)

Get well Gary Gygax.
Don't worry, the sleep apnea machine isn't as bad as it looks. Just pretend you're a dog on a car ride  I wear one too.
Love and Respect,
"baby face" Finster


----------



## Ariddrake (Apr 13, 2004)

Speedy recovery and thanks for the update.


----------



## CleverName (Apr 13, 2004)

*All the best*

I will be thinking of you and remembering you in my prayers. You have been a positive influence in my life and many others, Gary. The style of gaming you helped create has been the glue that has held many of my friendships together over the years. 

Good luck, and remember, a little red wine and a lot of laughter with family and friends will see you through most things... 

Wayne Peacock


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Apr 13, 2004)

I had no idea that Mr Gygax had had a stroke.  My hopes and best wishes are with him and his family for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Goobermunch (Apr 13, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.  Take care of yourself.

--G


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope you're feeling better Gary.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 13, 2004)

Having somewhat reduced my net presence in the past few days, I didn't know about this... but I'm glad to hear that you are doing well! Best wishes!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to here that you are on the road to recovery.  Sounds like giving up fatty foods and smokes will be pretty tough.  It might be best to give up smoking first and then start a healthy diet and sensible exercise.  Having quit smoking myself, I know that the physical addiction leaves in as little as 2-3 weeks (if you're consistent).  The mental habit is harder to kick (but the severe physical cravings are gone long before).  I can say that it only gets easier with time.

We're all pulling for you here at ENWorld.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## evildm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope you're feeling better soon, Gary!


----------



## Zaruthustran (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Gary,

I started playing D&D in 2nd grade, and haven't stopped in all these 22 years since. Your game has given me countless hours of enjoyment and, indeed, set me on the career I enjoy today. So you can count on me as one more person sending good throughts and prayers your way.

In gratitude,

Mike "Zaruthustran" Fehlauer


----------



## Greyson (Apr 13, 2004)

*Get Well Soon*

Get well soon, Mr. Gygax. I'm glad your family is there for you - family is the best, and there is nothing else I'd rather be surrounded with than family during times of crisis or incident. But, we are all still pulling for you, too.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's hoping you have a quick recovery, and following health and long life, Gary!


----------



## cimerians (Apr 14, 2004)

*Get well*

Get well soon Gary, hope to hear from you again soon.

--George A.
cimerians


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 14, 2004)

get well soon, Colonel!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 15, 2004)

Just adding my best wishes. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## pogre (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Luck on your continuing recovery GG!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 15, 2004)

Gary, have a speedy and complete recovery. Take care of yourself.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Gold Rush Games (Apr 15, 2004)

I just heard the news and was thankfully pointed to this thread by fellows on another industry list.

Please know that you will be in our prayers for a speedy and full recovery, Gary.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 15, 2004)

4 and a half years this June was my last cigarette Gary. 

You can doo eeet!

Good luck, get well.


----------



## sparxmith (Apr 16, 2004)

*The best of health*

Mr Gygax, 

I wish to extend my best wishes.  Without your imput into this world, a whole community of people would be disparate.  It is ironic to me that so many people have taken the time to post--I would have thought that in today's bitter world people would have just looked once and made a stupid joke.

It warms my heart to see otherwise.

I wisht to extend my thanks.  The industry and genre you've created has helped me to find friends, find a way to fight bordedom, and find a way to express myself.  

I'm certain that I'm not the only one for whom this is true.

Sincerely,

Sparxmith


----------



## Chupacabra (Apr 16, 2004)

Get well soon.  Your creativity has touched us all.


----------



## fynyx (Apr 17, 2004)

Wishing you ever more good times and good health ahead, Gary!

I finally signed on in EN World, after wanting to reply to this thread.   

It has been so many years since 1981, when I first fell in love with AD&D, and got to know your name. The love for the game has never died since, though most of the players I used to know here in Singapore have moved on. And your continuing works form my ongoing muse- please keep on keeping on!

I would like to briefly re-affirm that simple changes in lifestyle really reduced my obesity, high blood pressure, diabetes, sleep apnoea, irritable bowel syndrome and depression- and I was not even age 30 when all these began!

It is indeed a new lease of life to sleep well, eat well and feel good, and continue enjoying the gifts of fantasy and imagination all around. So once again, all the best! My prayers go with you.


----------



## PCD (Apr 17, 2004)

Too bad this wasn't a big ruse...

Or maybe he *is* working on something for Greyhawk?

Oh well.

Get well soon.


----------



## PenguinX (Apr 18, 2004)

Get well soon.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Apr 19, 2004)

Best wishes and good health, Gary!


----------



## Tuzenbach (Apr 19, 2004)

Mr. Gygax,

For starters, I've only been posting on these boards since this January and only found out eight minutes ago that you were a regular poster on them under the handle of "Colonel Pladoh". 

Next, I'd like to tell you that you're one of my heros. 

Thirdly, that rule in the 1E DMG about "creatures will aim for the head of any character not wearing a helmet" really s*cked @ss! LoL! My characters never opted for helmets, as they were mostly the "Erol Flynn-stereotype" personas. You just can't fly around rooms on chandeliers if your wearing a helmet, it doesn't work. ;~D

Lastly............GET WELL!!! You're the King!


----------



## SSquirrel (Apr 19, 2004)

Just figured I'd add my signature to the many wishing Gary well.  Get better as quickly as you can.  I'm sure that even many who don't use your materials still want to see you putting stuff out.



Hagen


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 19, 2004)

Gary,
Best Wishes for a safe recovery. My father experienced a serious stroke in the fall of 2003, and while he has recovered, every day is another challenge. It sounds like you've got the most important things that one needs: people who care about you and an attitude to succeed. Loosing that weight and stopping smoking will do wonders, as I'm sure you know. We're all pulling for you.

One of the greatest things about the Internet is the level of communication, virtually unimagined 10 years ago. If not for the Internet, I wouldn't be able to thank you; for over 25 years of gaming, for educating me about history, language and social customs; for challenging me to learn and for making the learning worthwhile; for providing me with entertainment and a hobby that I have never stopped loving. Thanks for all of that. A part of me is still that 11 year-old kid, lying on the living room floor, reading the AD&D DMG with a dictionary nearby, so I could look up words like milieu, hauberk and logarithm. 

Thanks Gary, and be well. 

Dru (WizarDru) Albright


----------

